# Travel Laws in France



## tigger22 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, 

We are off to France in July in our new motorhome (Autotrail Mohawk). We've been trying to get hold of Go Motorhoming but the new 2011 edition still hasnt been published. 

We just need some advice on the do's & dont's regarding french traffic law that may effect motorhoming etc. It's been a few years since we've driven abroad.

We would be most grateful to avoid the attentions of the french gardammes and their speed cameras etc! Not that we have any intention of speeding! 

Many thanks, 

tigger22


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed Limits*

Biggest Unknown is the 50kph limit in towns, not Speed signposted.

As soon as you see a village/town name on a signpost, say Vic-Sur-Aisne. The limit immediately becomes 50kph, unless otherwise stated*. The 50kph limit (or whatever is stated) then ends as soon as you see a red cross through the town/village sign. Again, unless otherwise stated.

*Some towns may be 70kph or similar and this will be marked with that limit. Some towns may have a sign that states >3.5t (30). This means if you are driving a vehicle over 3500kG's, your limit is 30kph.
This may lead to car drivers on your tail becoming impatient and weaving around your mirrors. Don't be bullied into going any faster. There could be Gendarmes awaiting your departure from the town speeding. The fines can be horrendous.

New laws were passed (last year I think!) where the Authorities can confiscate and impound your vehicle whilst you await a court appearance where a Judge will decide your fate.

Just think, doing 50 in a 30kph limit is 40% over the limit!

Just google google.fr the fines imposed!

Hope this helps?

TM

PS: Dont forget, pedestrians rule in France!. If they step out YOU STOP!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

These sites may be of help -

www.day-tripper.net/drive-in-france.html -

www.go-to-france.co.uk/pages/Driving.htm

Reflective jackets are now compulsory in France.


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

The authorities will only confiscate your vehicle if you are a very bad boy. Lewis Hamilton with his speeding, exceeding drunk & so forth.

The day to day laws to be careful about are making sure you really stop at a STOP sign, even if nothings coming & giving way to the right, even if there aren't any signs or road markings.

And as teemyob says, pedestrians are really trying to prove they have priority on crossings by walking straight out. Not so bad when not on crossings.

Generally, it's a dream to drive over here compared with the UK.

Andy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've been wandering around down here for a couple of weeks and 2 things are very noticeable as different to previous years:

Pedestrians are more courageous when stepping onto crossings, particularly in larger towns - they seem to be more aware of their rights and in the bigger towns they are almost challenging you to ignore them. Haven't noticed anyone claiming their right to cross away from a crossing.

And the other difference is er.....oh yes, if you like those little glazed fruit pastries, the ones that look a masterpiece of design - you'd better consider re mortgaging your home before you leave!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about it. Its a breeze driving in France. You never see the the Rozzers and if you drive between 12 and 4pm they will be too busy having lunch anyway.

I did get flashed twice by two cameras in France. Never heard a thing.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi

France is motorhome heaven compared to Blighty.

Just come back from our first trip there. Driving is wonderful and the roads are great although we did gridlock one little village because the workmen had parked their lorry on the side of the road - no traffic controls on a blind bend and of course as we set off to go round them a car came the other way - nowhere to go but down a no entry street the wrong way

The towns are great with not only aires for overnight stays but also some have dedicated parking for motorhomes which is great and saves you overhanging parking spaces.

Four tips - make sure you get your petrol from somewhere like Super U or Carrefour and not in the villages or on the motorways as the prices there are extorionate, to convert from kph to mph knock the nought off and times by 6, get your bread from the village bakery and try the tarte au citron (even if it is expensive!).

We went from Calais down to Normandy and Brittany and the tolls down were expensive but probably cheaper than driving round the coast.

Have a wonderful time.

Milly


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont move anywhere if your there on the 14th July ( Bastille day) The french drivers are even crazier than normal and the accident rate increases by several hundred percent.Otherwise just enjoy this beautiful country and drive as you normally would here ? and you wont have any problems.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*French road conditions*

Essential information for forecast traffic congestion here

Unfortunately, you've chosen, together with August, the period when all the schools are on holiday throughout France. Every family piles into the car, and heads for the beach/lake/river/mountain/etc.

In particular, the page that shows the amber/red/black days is worth printing off. If you really must travel on those days, then avoid the autoroutes and take the routes marked 'Itineraire Bis' where you will fare relatively better.

Bon courage!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*heading*

Where are you heading to Tiger22?

TM


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Agree with Milly.
Plus petrol stations all seem to close on Sundays & flea markets take over some villages on Sundays!!
Be very careful overtaking cyclists especially the professional "tour de France" sort. We were told by a gendarme that we had to clear a a metre when overtaking them. We were in the Pyrennees and Sundays (again!!) were a nightmare cos we came coming across packs of cyclists in competitions. Very stressful driving behind groups of 10 - 15 frenetic cyclists peddling for their lives and hair pin bends for miles on end with traffic flying down in the opposite direction. We pulled into a lay bye eventually for lunch and a kindly police car stopped to see if we were okay.
But even so driving in France is a delight compared to UK.
Enjoy!!


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi guys

I agree with those saying that driving in France is sooo much easier than UK. Just come back from another 3 week trip.

I ve been going for years and find the rules pretty similar to ours, all the postings about the pedestrian crossings are because they are changing to treat them the same as us, whereas previous years french pedestrians were amazed when motorists stopped for Zebra Crossings.

The major differences 
1, Urban speed limits as stated previously
2, priority adroite. If a junction in town is unmarked it means that you give way to people emerging from your right, this is normally found only in small towns and people don t come hurtling out trying to hit you. My tip is if your in town take it steady and keep an eye on whether there is a give way line on the junction to your right
.
3, Motorways/ dual carriageways - 68-70 mph will keep you out of trouble.

4, main roads 56mph they do have fixed cameras (normally large and grey these are normally preceeded by a large sign.

5 occasional radar trap - I do mean ocassional. They are usually a Gendarme with a tripod on the car bonnet, they are normally only interested in proper fast so just keep the speed down.

Other than that motoring is a lot less regulated than here, ther are not a myriad of cameras and parking and acessing things is cheaper and easier.

France for the unwary can be expensive. Thes e are my tips

1, The supermarkets are definitley the place to buy fuel (£1.17 last week) but watch out for height warnings.

2, get an ACsi book and an aires book. both available from vicarious books

3, do not blindly follow the satnav - get a decent atlas that differentiates between toll and free motorways, sometmes a small diversion can save you £30 in tolls and not make a great deal of time difference.

4, Do not overnight on a Motorway Aire this is not the same as an aire de stationment, you stand a fair chance of being robbed.

5, Don t eat out in a tourist area

all I can think of for now.hope you have a great time

Jon


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jon

I'll add to your advice if I may. :wink:

I agree, the big signs *were *very useful, because (unlike here) there *was *always a speed trap just after them.



jonegood said:


> main roads 56mph they do have fixed cameras (normally large and grey these are normally preceeded by a large sign.


Past tense I'm afraid. :roll: The warning signs are being removed.



jonegood said:


> do not blindly follow the satnav - get a decent atlas that differentiates between toll and free motorways, sometmes a small diversion can save you £30 in tolls and not make a great deal of time difference.


Another quick plug for Autoroute and a GPS dongle. (  ) Plan ahead for the whole holiday if you like, or use it like a paper map and plan "for tomorrow". Either way it's dead easy to avoid the tolls, and it won't throw a wobbly if you encounter a deviation! :wink: (_We have never been to France without hitting at least one, and they can be a real drag!!!_)

Your navigator just zooms out a bit and takes you round by a (usually) far more sensible and shorter route than the deviation signs which have to cater for massive lorries.



jonegood said:


> Don t eat out in a tourist area


Or if you do, eat at lunchtime when it's half the price, or walk 200 yards away from the main tourist trail and the price will again be much less.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Read somewhere in the last week that legislation (although fought against) is going through in France that will make it mandatory for all speed cameras to have an advance warning sign.

Sorry can't find it now.

Dick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Read somewhere in the last week that legislation (although fought against) is going through in France that will make it mandatory for all speed cameras to have an advance warning sign.
> Sorry can't find it now.
> Dick


Hope you are right Dick, but I read that the signs are to be removed! 8O

Well . . . . it is France, after all!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The proposal is that as you say Dave the signs will be removed and replaced with the solar power electronic ones we have here that give a readout of your speed. All cameras will eventually be preceded by one.

If I can recall later where I came across it later I'll post chapter and verse. It does look on the surface though that the French are going to be going for the stupid (or flagrantly defiant) motorist.

Dick


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Two observations

a) to amplify tonyt's post- Pedestrians now have the right to step out in front of a vehicle and with a hand gesture more or less "demand" that a vehicle gives precedent to the pedestrian. Not just on a crossing. Interesting!

b) When driving through towns and villages during lunch times- 12 to 2pm ish- we play "spot the human" Everywhere seems to close down. A good time to travel!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

A couple of additions to the already extensive advice.

Pedestrians have the priority to cross away from a pedestrian crossing, but this applies in built up areas, not on the open road.

Don't forget that if your gross vehicle weight is more than 3,500 kg, the speed limit on single carriageway roads is 80 kph for you, not 90 kph as for cars.


----------



## tigger22 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi teemyob,

Thanks to every one who has replied and given advice it is very much appreciated. Not quite sure how to reply to individual answers?

This will be our first major trip in our new motorhome besides for a short trips and a trip to Wales. We're going to France after 16th July so will miss 14th July (Bastille day) thankfully? Planning to stay in an aire near Calais to recuperate from the ferry crossing and get our bearings. We have booked a couple of week long campsites already and will stop in aires inbetween and prebooked short term campsites as well.

Our route will take in Calais thru Normandy taking in Hons Fleur, Caen, St Malo, Bayeux, across Brittany to the W Coast then across & thru the Loire Valley back to Calais all in about 28 days.

We have now invested in a Snooper S6000 Lite instead of relying on a TomTom 720T so we are hoping that this will help us keep out of trouble although until we've used to it a little I dont know how trustworthy it is! We hope to get off the beaten track and avoid motorway tolls, if we can?

We need to get the usual flourenscent jackets etc to keep within the law. Any other essentials?

Many thanks,

Tigger22


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We found the Michelin road atlas to be really good in covering weight and height issues, so identify them the day before and planning accordingly means minimal stress 

Make sure you definitely come to a full stop at stop signs, and I think I'm right in saying they have a lower drink drive limit? I've been breathalised twice, once randomly and once cos I almost did something slightly silly :roll: 

As has been said they all stop for lunch at 12 on the dot, so if you want "the best" picnic spot you need to wait or get in early, or travel through on quieter roads, but if you walk into many restaurants at even 2pm they may say food is finished! The Flunch chain do good food cheaply, at 11.58 it will be empty, 12.03 rammed!

McDonalds often now have a remote order terminal taking card payments and in english, and you get your own serving counter to jump any queue. Their expressos at least now seem quite acceptable!

We've stopped overnight in motorway services off season and never had an issue. Not near the big motorway interchanges though, which I'm told are regular targets?

Happy travels


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

[quote="

We need to get the usual flourenscent jackets etc to keep within the law. Any other essentials?

Many thanks,

Tigger22

[/quote]

Hi
You will need a spare bulb kit,
a warning triangle,
and I think a first aid kit,but that may only apply to coaches.
enjoy.
scottie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You'll also need beam benders and fire extinguisher. You should also carry hi-viz vests for all people in the MH and must be accessible and put on before leaving the vehicle.

If you where glasses when driving you must carry a spare pair as well.

The only other essential I can think of is a bottle opener (and maybe a spare) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Came back from a similar trip yesterday, we must look like the Kray twins - pulled by the police for our documents - told we couldn't go near Deauville because of the G8, aske to go a different route as the policeman thought we were over 6tons!! (3.5 actually) hit a wall when reversing, went down an unseen ditch - pulled out by a lovely helpful Frenchman with a pick - up truck, missed the notice of a height barrier for 2.6m limit and ended up having to go down a busy tunnel through Rouen at 5mph with about 1/2 an inch clearance, pulled by British cusomes at Calais and had our van searched, other than that it was plain sailing - lovely sites in the Loire if you need any recommendations - but as was stated before - everything now horrendously expensive!! Have a good time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Glasses*



joedenise said:


> You'll also need beam benders and fire extinguisher. You should also carry hi-viz vests for all people in the MH and must be accessible and put on before leaving the vehicle.
> 
> If you where glasses when driving you must carry a spare pair as well.
> 
> ...


Magic.

Spare pare of glasses and a bottle opener. Who could forget?.

Now where did I put the Bordeaux?

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anybody suggested having a look on this forum?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Most of your questions are answered in there, even before you realised they *were *questions. 8O :lol:

Dave


----------

